# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  OAV 2005 Optical Symposium

## Judy Canty

*Opticians Association of Virginia*
*2005 Optical Symposium*

September 10 & 11, 2005
Holiday Inn Patriot
Williamsburg, VA

_12 ABO CE's_
_8 NCLE CE's_
_**6 JCAHPO CE's**_

*Speakers:*
Debra White
Mike Gzik
Bill Russ
Vickie Portis
Brad Main
Billie Taylor

Register online at:
www.vaopticians.org

----------


## OAV Girl

An update to the above:

Due to scheduling conflicts, Brad Main and Billie Taylor will no longer be joining us.  However, the OAV is very fortunate and excited to have our own Ed De Gennaro speak to us on Sunday, September 11.  He, in partnership with Bill Russ, will be presenting a four hour Certificate in Practice Management.  Topics include Goal Setting, Customer Loyalty and Patient Expectations.  All four hours are ABO approved.

Find out more at www.vaopticians.org/certificate.htm.

----------

